
Ask HN: Is it useful to predict disk full? - tmon
In server monitoring, is it useful to get notified your disk will be full in 3 days?
======
avoidwork
yes

~~~
tmon
Thanks avoidwork. Are you using any tool to do this?

~~~
avoidwork
devops isn't my primary role, so 'no'. i do keep track with 'df' and general
growth projection such that what i am responsible for rarely runs out of disk
space. i usually just have to consider my logrotate settings, and move on.

i've been on projects that did actually run out of disk space in production,
and then things crash quickly, and usually comically (from my pov).

